# Трудности с запуском иксов.

## Kucher

Доброе время суток.

Имеется: gentoo --- amd64 --- no systemd --- NVIDIA gtx 770

При попытке исполнить # startx появляется сообщение "Fatal server error : no screens found".

Если выполнить # Xorg -configure. то получаем "number of created screens does not match number of detected devices".

Подскажите что в таких случаях делают?

----------

## dimonchik230

В /etc/portage/make.conf есть запись VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"? Ядро правильно сконфигурировано? Драйвер nvidia-drivers - установлен? Дисплей менеджер установлен? В startx что запускаешь, что в домашнем каталоге в файле .xinitrc записано? В xorg.log какие ошибки?

----------

## Kucher

--- Вот фрагмент файла nkconfig:

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j8"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

# INPUT_DEVICE="evdev"

INPUT_DEVICE="Libinput"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

LINGUAS="ru en"

L10N="ru"

ABI_X86="64 32"

# PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_7 python3_8 python3_9"

# PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_7"

# RUBY_TARGETS="ruby27"

# RUBY_SINGLE_TARGET="ruby24"

USE="alsa dbus cxx dri truetype typel icu X"

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

--- Ядро компилируется без ошибок...  Да и запускается ведь система...  Получается, ядро сконфигурировано правильно.

--- Драйвер NVIDIA установил, с лицензией все в норме.

--- Вот что в файле xorg.log:

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[    99.270] 

X.Org X Server 1.20.13

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    99.270] Build Operating System: Linux 5.10.76-gentoo-r1 x86_64 Gentoo

[    99.270] Current Operating System: Linux Bear 5.10.76-gentoo-r1 #2 SMP Wed Nov 24 01:08:10 MSK 2021 x86_64

[    99.270] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-5.10.76-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/sda5 ro

[    99.270] Build Date: 20 November 2021  09:22:54AM

[    99.270]  

[    99.270] Current version of pixman: 0.40.0

[    99.271] 	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    99.271] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    99.272] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Nov 24 01:13:35 2021

[    99.272] (II) Loader magic: 0x560cf8239d00

[    99.272] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    99.272] 	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    99.272] 	X.Org Video Driver: 24.1

[    99.272] 	X.Org XInput driver : 24.1

[    99.272] 	X.Org Server Extension : 10.0

[    99.272] (--) using VT number 7

[    99.272] (II) systemd-logind: logind integration requires -keeptty and -keeptty was not provided, disabling logind integration

[    99.274] (--) PCI:*(1@0:0:0) 10de:1184:1458:360c rev 161, Mem @ 0xee000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/134217728, 0xe8000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000e000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[    99.274] List of video drivers:

[    99.274] 	nvidia

[    99.274] 	modesetting

[    99.274] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[    99.274] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[    99.348] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[    99.348] 	compiled for 1.6.99.901, module version = 1.0.0

[    99.348] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    99.352] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[    99.352] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so

[    99.352] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    99.352] 	compiled for 1.20.13, module version = 1.20.13

[    99.352] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    99.352] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1

[    99.352] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  495.44  Fri Oct 22 06:11:21 UTC 2021

[    99.352] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[    99.352] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms

[    99.362] (++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

[    99.362] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    99.362] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

[    99.362] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[    99.362] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[    99.362] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

[    99.362] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[    99.362] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[    99.362] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    99.362] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    99.362] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[    99.362] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff

[    99.362] (**) FontPath set to:

	/usr/share/fonts/misc/,

	/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

	/usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

	/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

	/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

	/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

	/usr/share/fonts/misc/,

	/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

	/usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

	/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

	/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

	/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[    99.362] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[    99.362] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[    99.362] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[    99.362] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[    99.363] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[    99.363] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[    99.363] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    99.377] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    99.377] 	compiled for 1.20.13, module version = 1.0.0

[    99.377] 	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    99.377] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[    99.377] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[    99.377] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[    99.387] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    99.387] 	compiled for 1.20.13, module version = 1.0.0

[    99.387] 	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    99.387] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[    99.387] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[    99.387] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[    99.388] (WW) NVIDIA(0): The NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 GPU installed in this system is

[    99.388] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     supported through the NVIDIA 470.xx Legacy drivers. Please

[    99.388] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     visit http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html for more

[    99.388] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     information.  The 495.44 NVIDIA driver will ignore this

[    99.388] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     GPU.  Continuing probe... 

[    99.388] Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices.

  Configuration failed.

[    99.388] (EE) Server terminated with error (2). Closing log file.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

--- Вот с файлом .xinitrc - сюрприз. Его в домашнем каталоге нет. Есть только:  /.ssh  ;  .bash_logout ; .bash_profile ; bashrc.

----------

## dimonchik230

Перечитай внимательно эту статью в хендбуке для запуска иксов без рабочего окружения нужно

 *Quote:*   

> Использование startx
> 
> Попробуйте startx для запуска X server. startx - это скрипт (установлен из пакета x11-apps/xinit), выполняющий X session; то есть он запускает X server и некоторые графические приложения вместе с ним. Он решает, какие приложения запустить, основываясь на следующей логике:
> 
> Если файл .xinitrc существует в домашней директории, он выполняет команды из него.
> ...

 

В .xinitrc в принципе нет необходимости если ты запускаешь какуе либо рабочую среде kde, xfce, gnome... Но если тебе нужно запустить в иксах что нибудь, тогда нужен xterm

Или ставь рабочее окружение с дисплей менеджером например  lightdm.

Исправил нашел у себя неточность.Last edited by dimonchik230 on Thu Nov 25, 2021 9:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dimonchik230

Добавлю. Ядро скомпилировано с учётом того, что у тебя поприетарные драйвер? nvidia-drivers viki

----------

## Kucher

Да, поддержку в ядре драйвера для NVIDIA учёл. Статью прочитал ещё раз, но, либо что-то из неё от меня ускользает, либо там нужной инфы нет.

Самое обидное, что первые две установки прошли просто на "ура". Иксы заработали из коробки сразу же. 

Сейчас, так получилось, устанавливаю gentoo  по третьему разу. Всё тоже самое: те же комплектующие, даже третью стадию брал ту же самую. И - нифига!

В каком хоть месте gentoo описывает эти созданные окна и найденные устройства? Может от-туда можно узнать почему их номера не совпадают?

----------

## dimonchik230

У тебя случайно в /etx/X11/xorg.conf.d/ нет каких либо неправильных файлов конфигураций или просто неправильного файла /etx/X11/xorg.conf У меня тоже видеокарта от Nvidia GTX 1050Ti стоит проприетарный драйвер и у меня вообще нет ни каких файлов конфигураций в /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ кроме 00-keyboard.conf(должно работать и так). Иксы через startx тоже не запускаются потому что у меня не установлены TWM и xterm я их удалил (если их установить - то запускаются). Я запускаю графическое окружение KDE Plasma 5 через SDDM

Вот кусок моего лога:

```
[    26.366] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"

[    26.366] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us,ru"

[    26.366] (**) Option "xkb_options" "grp:win_space_toggle"

[    28.658] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): LG Electronics W2241 (DFP-0): connected

[    28.658] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): LG Electronics W2241 (DFP-0): Internal TMDS

[    28.658] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): LG Electronics W2241 (DFP-0): 600.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    28.658] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[    28.658] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-1: disconnected

[    28.658] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-1: Internal TMDS

[    28.658] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-1: 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    28.658] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[    28.658] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-2: disconnected

[    28.658] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-2: Internal DisplayPort

[    28.658] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-2: 1440.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    28.659] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[    28.659] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-3: disconnected

[    28.659] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-3: Internal TMDS

[    28.659] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-3: 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    28.659] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[    28.659] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-4: disconnected

[    28.659] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-4: Internal TMDS

[    28.659] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-4: 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    28.659] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[    30.238] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): LG Electronics W2241 (DFP-0): connected

[    30.238] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): LG Electronics W2241 (DFP-0): Internal TMDS

[    30.238] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): LG Electronics W2241 (DFP-0): 600.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    30.238] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[    30.238] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-1: disconnected

[    30.238] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-1: Internal TMDS

[    30.238] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-1: 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    30.240] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[    30.240] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-2: disconnected

[    30.240] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-2: Internal DisplayPort

[    30.240] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-2: 1440.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    30.240] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[    30.245] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-3: disconnected

[    30.245] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-3: Internal TMDS

[    30.245] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-3: 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    30.245] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[    30.245] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-4: disconnected

[    30.245] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-4: Internal TMDS

[    30.245] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-4: 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    30.245] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 
```

Драйвер у меня установлен сейчас:

 *Quote:*   

> eix nvidia-drivers
> 
> [I] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers
> 
> Доступные версии: 390.144-r1(0/390) 460.91.03-r1(0/460) [M]~470.62.13(0/vulkan) 470.82.00(0/470) 470.86-r1(0/470) ~495.44(0/495) (~)495.44-r2(0/495)^d {+X dist-kernel (+)driver static-libs +tools wayland ABI_MIPS="n32 n64 o32" ABI_S390="32 64" ABI_X86="32 64 x32" KERNEL="linux"}
> ...

 

Если надо создать конфигурацию то лучше пользоваться nvidia-xconfig

----------

## Kucher

С этим миром явно что-то не так. Начать с того, что файлов /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/  у меня вообще почему-то нет.

А nvidia-xconfdig решил сообщить что: "WARNING: unable to locate/open X configuration file". Что еще за 

ещё один конфигурационный файл? 

А под конец - вообще мистика. Перестала работать сеть. Только что всё было и - нету. Не пингуется даже ничего.

Может у меня с компом что-то?

----------

